# Happy Birthday (Early) To Me From KTC/Nepros



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2021)

Unless you are a tool nut you probably haven't heard of KTC or Nepros. Nepros is KTC's premium line. I only learned about them a few years ago. I only own one KTC tool but nothing Nepros. It was time & I couldn't resist any longer. I ordered these last month directly from Kyoto Tool Co in Japan. They informed me they were out of stock & I had to wait for the next production batch, no problem! Told me delivery would be in late April, perfect bday present to me. They were spot on with their fullfilment ETA. I even received them earlier than their expected delivery day from DHL. Shipped Mon 4/12, expected delivery date Fri 4/16, but they arrived Wed 4/14. I had planned to wait until my bday to open them but I couldn't resist any longer, so here they are.

They are by far the nicest quality tools I have ever held in my hands. Finish is impeccible & they're smoother than any ratchet I have ever owned. I'm absolutely ecstatic about these! They're almost too nice to use, well to me they are actually too nice to use! I've never felt that way about a tool. These are quick release locking ratchets, I don't prefer quick release ratchets but I don't mind them. And I certainly don't mind that these are!

Sorry about all the pics but they deserve em & my pics don't do them justice!







The spinners aren't drive size adapters. They are just finger spinners. Not sure how useful they will be but even they are fawlessly made & stunning. I'm glad I ordered them also.




Even their packaging is high quality, I mean who does that for a tool??!!










Don't worry my Snap-On, Matco, & other ratchets, you'll still get used most of the time cause these Nepros will not get beat up by me!




And cause there is no way I'm tossing these Nepros into the same drawer as the rest! Gonna have to find a very special safe place for them!





Sorry, I just had to share, thanks for looking!


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 22, 2021)

Wow, those are beauties! 
Mantlepieces perhaps?


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Aukai (Apr 22, 2021)

Someone always beats me to the emoji, Happy Birthday almost. Is the internal gear metric, or Imperial?


----------



## Watchwatch (Apr 22, 2021)

I read the OP, was like meh they are ratchets what’s the big deal. Got to the pictures and quickly decided I needed a new ratchet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Apr 22, 2021)

Happy birthday, Will!


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 22, 2021)

Happy birthday Will!


----------



## Z2V (Apr 23, 2021)

Very Nice . I agree that they need a special place in the tool box.
Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday Will! Nice gift to yourself! I agree, those are shelf queens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas s (Apr 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 23, 2021)

Happy birth day Will . hope you'll live a long happy life.


----------



## Just for fun (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice Ratchets!  Happy Birthday, Cheers!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 23, 2021)

WOW! Thank you everyone! I just wanted to show off, er share my happiness of the ratchets, never expected all the happy birthday wishes! You guys are awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 23, 2021)

Now I want a picture of your greasy hand holding that ratchet


----------



## Justmillingaround (Apr 23, 2021)

The Japanese still hold craftsmanship in very high regard.  Many Japanese made tools are amazing.  Congratulations on getting your hands on these beauties, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 23, 2021)

Happy birthday. Enjoy the new toys. Mike


----------



## bill70j (Apr 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Will.  Very nice choice for a birthday gift.

And by the way, thanks a lot for abetting my habit.  I am now looking at their 6-piece wooden handle screwdriver set.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 23, 2021)

bill70j said:


> Happy Birthday, Will.  Very nice choice for a birthday gift.
> 
> And by the way, thanks a lot for abetting my habit.  I am now looking at their 6-piece wooden handle screwdriver set.



Haha! Thanks Bill

I haven't heard anything about how good their screwdrivers are. Vessel (Japan) also makes some woodies that are nice. Easier to get & less expensive. They are also available in nut drivers. Vessel scewdrivers are nice quality (except for one of their ratcheting models), I'm happy with all of mine. I don't own any of their woodies though. I don't know why but I just love their animation for it. The handles on the Nepros woodies sure do look sexy though!

https://www.amazon.com/VESSEL-WOOD-...vessel+wood+screwdriver&qid=1619207472&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/VESSEL-No-30...vessel+wood+screwdriver&qid=1619207778&sr=8-2

(I didn't see sets for this style on Amazon US)
https://www.amazon.com/VESSEL-Genui...vessel+wood+screwdriver&qid=1619207827&sr=8-4

Felo (Germany) makes some too.
https://www.amazon.com/Felo-07157-2...rds=vessel+screwdriver&qid=1619207935&sr=8-34


----------

